
Teaching My Robot with TensorFlow - whatrocks
https://blog.floydhub.com/teaching-my-robot-with-tensorflow/
======
aphextron
Now make it pass the butter.

~~~
unixhero
Your purpose is

------
tomp
Anki Cozmo [1] looks cool. Does anyone have any other suggestion about a
programmable robot with wheels and a camera, either more "bare bones" (and
cheaper) or one that has some extra features, like a arm that can grab stuff?

[1]: [https://www.anki.com/en-us/cozmo](https://www.anki.com/en-us/cozmo)

~~~
kajecounterhack
Some ideas:

1\. Build a DonkeyCar [http://donkeycar.com](http://donkeycar.com) \-- you'll
end up buying a servo controller board which you can use your pi to control
any servos including those of a cheap robo arm.

2\. Buy a Misty [https://www.mistyrobotics.com](https://www.mistyrobotics.com)
\-- more expensive but a very powerful personal robot computing platform

~~~
GFischer
I've been repeatedly asked about a security robot - it'd be a killer app here
in Latin America.

The Misty seems like it could patrol the interiors, not good enough yet but
we're getting there.

Knightscope should start selling here:
[https://www.knightscope.com/](https://www.knightscope.com/)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
You could install a buttload of webcams for the price of one robot?

~~~
GFischer
Yeah, that's the current solution (and what, for instance, my father has -
cameras, infrared barriers, etc.).

But a movable webcam with some other capabilities (audio probably) might be a
better deterrent.

------
robgibbons
Really enjoyed the subtle Aladdin references.

------
atulvi
What if it's a drone? and it can do the same in 3 dimensions? That'd be cool

~~~
kersny
The DJI Tello is probably the closest thing available:

[https://store.dji.com/product/tello](https://store.dji.com/product/tello)
[https://tellopilots.com/forums/tello-
development.8/](https://tellopilots.com/forums/tello-development.8/)

